# IBEWLGBTQ



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

I was at the Hollywood Ca. Home Depot and they had pink Scotch 35 electrical tape in stock. I have never seen pink tape before, is this something new? So in honor of IBEW's LBGTQ+ pride month I will be taping up all my splices with an added layer of pink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never used pink but I've been using 'lavender' for years.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

International Brotherhood of Extreme Weirdos


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I absolutely hate that home depot (assuming your talking about the Sunset location) and feel like my Van is going to get broken into every time I go there.. The upper level parking is neat. That home depot used to be open 24/7 which came in handy many times on home projects and "oh ****" moments. Then they changed closing to 12am, 11pm and now I think it closes at 10pm. I haven't been there in a couple years now.


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I absolutely hate that home depot (assuming your talking about the Sunset location) and feel like my Van is going to get broken into every time I go there.. The upper level parking is neat. That home depot used to be open 24/7 which came in handy many times on home projects and "oh ****" moments. Then they changed closing to 12am, 11pm and now I think it closes at 10pm. I haven't been there in a couple years now.


That's the one, I wouldn't leave my truck unattended there either. It's really bad at the Cypress Park branch, I think a truck is stolen form the parking lot monthly. Lucky for me they only steal Chevys, and I drive a Ford.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location. 









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I use the pink tape when I’m strapping my junk to my leg. This way the bulge doesn’t show in my skirt.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Few years back I was seeing a girl that was an HR manager.

She called the LGBQT "the fu**ing letter people" 😆

Funny, but especially from someone in HR !


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Moo-Shell, is that you ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with pink tape. I have run pink THHN wire for as long as I can remember and I remember lots . 

Is this thread about something else? I don't get all the modern lingo stuff........


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would buy pink tape. It would be good for labeling things. The good thing about it would be, if you see a label ten years later, if it's on pink tape, you'd be pretty sure it's yours. 

The only colors are the ones in the crayola eight plus white, gray, pink, and tan. Thinks like "fuscia" are not colors, I have no idea what that is. 

Sometimes you want a color that's anything-but-the-official colors. Black, red, blue, yellow, brown, orange, white, gray, and green are taken. The only legitimate colors left are purple, pink, and tan. Purple and pink travelers are a good idea. 

Aqua is supposedly an official color in telecom but come on, it should not be, it's not really even a color. Neither power nor data like tan, for some reason tan gets no play which seems wrong. If I ever saw tan tape, I'd buy it all.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks -- Breast Cancer research will be happy with your choosing pink. I am afraid you have the wrong color for the LGBTQ


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've pulled pink/purple for travelers in conduit. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What the problem is?









3M Scotch 3/4 in. x 66 ft. Vinyl Color Coding Electrical Tape Pink-35Pink - The Home Depot


3M Scotch 35Pink Vinyl Electrical Tapes offer premium grade quality and superior adhesion. 3M Scotch 35 Colored Vinyl Electrical Tapes are highly flexible, stretchy and conformable to virtually any shape.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

For 35-years I called *F*ire *A*larm *G*uys F*GS, and just last year I hurt someone's feelings and HR called me into the office where I received a reprimand and required training.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> For 35-years I called *F*ire *A*larm *G*uys F*GS, and just last year I hurt someone's feelings and HR called me into the office where I received a reprimand and required training.



Hopefully yo learned a lesson...


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Hopefully yo learned a lesson...


 Yeah but 'lesson' is subjective.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I got hauled into the owners office over commenting on a ladies breasts. As I listened to the words I asked for the female accountant to bring in the expense book. They were shocked but complied. She looked confused until the end when I asked her to look my up the date and which job I was on. She did. I was not even in the city at the time of the reported incident. 
I handed in my phone and keys and said I was leaving. The settlement was sweet. They screwed up cause they had reprimanded her over nothing and had taken salary monies from her.
I knew she would tell the truth in court. 
What I never found out was why the woman lied. HR is never your friend.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

RAD COM said:


> I was at the Hollywood Ca. Home Depot and they had pink Scotch 35 electrical tape in stock. I have never seen pink tape before, is this something new? So in honor of IBEW's LBGTQ+ pride month I will be taping up all my splices with an added layer of pink.


My last partner rings all her tools with that. I think it’s been around for over 20 years


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

That_Dude said:


> International *Brotherhood* of Extreme Weirdos


Well _that_ will have to change, won't it?


----------

